# Work Bench Vises on Sale



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Wanted to pass this offer along that I received in email for 30% off plus free shipping from Peachtree Woodworking.

https://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_102219_vise.htm

Have a good day!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great timing...was just looking at bench vises...

THANKS...! ! !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Great timing...was just looking at bench vises...
> 
> THANKS...! ! !


those are made in India...
the casting isn't all that great... as in fragile...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not cheap but the twin screw Veritas from Lee Valley really is hard to beat. There is zero buyer's regret with it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It's not cheap but the twin screw Veritas from Lee Valley really is hard to beat. There is zero buyer's regret with it.


yup...


----------

